# Corsair H100i PROBLEM



## micanine (1. Dezember 2013)

hallo liebe Community,

habe soeben die WLP HT-H1 aufgetragen und wollte den Kühler wieder montieren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe es handfest aufdrehen wollen, als mir das passiert ist 

Habt ihr eine Idee, wo ich die "Abstandsbolzen" für den Sockel 1150 nachordern kann??

Danke


----------



## Xylezz (1. Dezember 2013)

Corsair Support anschreiben.


----------



## para_dox (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

schau mal hier:
Corsair Hydro Series H60/H80/H100 Universal-Montage-Kit

Musst du allerdings mal nachfragen, wann die das wieder rein bekommen^^


----------



## hodenbussard (1. Dezember 2013)

Und sonst mit M3 Schraube samt Mutter und Unterlegscheiben, seh aber zu das wo die Schrauben mit den Board in Berührung kommen etwas nichtleitendes ist (Stück Pappe, Loch rein und fertig.) 
Mir ist sowas auch schon passiert,habe es so gelöst und hält ewig


----------



## micanine (2. Dezember 2013)

Als Übergangslösung keine schlechte Idee, habe schon eine RMA gestartet und prompt eine Antwort bekommen


----------

